# Überwinterung meiner Kois



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Für meine sieben, im Frühjahr gekauften Koi´s,steht der erste Herbst/Winter bevor. Ich wollte die Fische eigentlich im Teich belassen. Dieser ist aber nur 110cm tief. 
Reicht das? -- Was muß ich beachten?
Von einer Teichbeheizung, oder ein abdecken mit PE Balls wollte ich aus Kostengründen absehen.
Ich dachte eigentlich an ein abdecken mit Styrodurplatten. Allerdings kommt dann wenig Tageslicht durch die Teichoberfläche.
Bin für nützliche Tips dankbar.

Habe Ende August fünf weitere junge Koi´s (10cm) eingesetzt. Wie sieht es da mit der Überwinterung aus?


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

*Winter*

Hallo Karsten,
die Teichtiefe ist ein sehr umstrittendes Thema.
normal sagt man das ein Teich mit Koibesatz mindestens 1,50 m tief sein sollte um den Koi eine vernünftige Überwinterung zu gewärleisten.
Du bist besser beraten wenn Du sie in das Haus/Keller bringst und sie dort überwintern läßt.
Das problem liegt halt darin das deine Temperatur am Teichgrund nicht unter 
4°C fallen darf. Um das bei der tiefe im sicheren maße zu gewärleißten
wirst Du um eine zuheizung des Teiches nicht herumkommen,da Deine Koi noch sehr jung sind.
Habe am anfang meines Koihobbys auch gedacht es geht und mir ist fast der gesamte bestand außer einen Koi nach dem Winter eingegangen.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Hi zusammen,

@Stephan
Wie geht's voran?
Wie tief ist eigentlich dein neuer?
Du hast es bestimmt irgendwo geschrieben, bin aber zu faul zum suchen.

Mein neuer Teich ist ca. 2m, und relativ nahe am Haus, glaubst Du das reicht? 

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

*servus Karsten,Uwe*

Also ich habe mir eine Abdeckung aus Dachlatten gebaut, diese mit Verpackungsfolie (Luftnoppenfolie aus dem Baumarkt) und anschliessend mit etwas festerer Folie bespannt. Gekostet hat mich die Aktion einen Tag arbeit und 75 €. Diesen Winter benutz ich sie wieder und kostet mich nur noch den halben Tag aufbauen. Ich habe den letzten Winter kein Eis auf dem Teich gehabt und den Fischels geht es äußerst gut. Allerdings habe ich auch noch ne Klappe eingebaut weil du beim Abdecken auch etwas länger Füttern solltest. Natürlich nur wenn die Wassertemperatur dies zuläßt. Mein Teich ist 1,2m tief und hat 10 kubik. 
Meine niedrigste Temperatur die ich letzten Winter hatte waren übrigens 5°C ohne Heißung.
Im Frühling mußt du sie rechtzeitig wieder Abbauen sonst werden die Kois gekocht. Ich hatte im März schon 30°^C unter dem Dach.

Viel Spaß beim schrauben.
Gruz  Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Chris,

beim Durchlesen Deines Postings habe ich zuerst gedacht "...und wie viel Licht kommt noch durch die Folie ??". Aber ich muss Dir beipflichten: Durch dickes Eis dringt mit Sicherheit weniger Licht... Dann fallen mir nur noch wenige Punkte ein, zu denen Du vielleicht etwas aus Erfahrung sagen kannst: Hat es bei Schneefall/Regen Probleme mit der Last gegeben ? Wie hat die Abdeckung bei Sturm reagiert bzw. wie hast Du sie vor dem Abheben gesichert ? 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

die Folie läßt du am Boden länger und füllst den so gewonnenen Schlauch mit Wasser. Oder legst Steine drauf, aber bitte welche ohne Ecken und Kanten. Das mit dem Licht ist genug. Als ich die Abdeckung abgebaut habe war es fast grüner als im Sommer.
Sturm war gar kein Problem dadurch. Schnee war auch kein Problem durch das Gefälle des Daches. Das einzige Problem waren die dummen Katzen die sich an der Folie die schärfen gekrallt haben. Aber durch die zwei Lagen bleibt die Wärme drinnen. Die Äußeren Folie hab ich dann halt mit Klebeband geflickt. Ein bekannter hat seinen Teich mit ner Gewebeplane ein Dach gebaut. Also nur einlagig, aber er hatte auch kein Eis auf dem Teich. Die Folie ist etwas teurer aber auch uv-stabil und man kann sie mehrere Jahre benutzen. Ausserdem kannst du dann auch besser die Folie spannan.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast,her damit.
Ich will auf jeden Fall nichtr mehr auf die Abdeckung verzichten.

Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Servus Ole,

ja hab ich. Allerdings schon im Winter. Ich muß heute Abend mal schauen ob ich sie noch auf dem Rechner hab. Man sieht den gesamt Aufbau, aber keine Einzelheiten.
Kauf die im Baumarkt Dachlatten und zimmer ein Satteldach zusammen. Wie am Haus. Ich habe allerdings drei einzelne Teile gabaut um sie noch zu zweit über den Teich heben zu können. Dann hab ich sie bespannt.

Mir schwirrt allerdings schon ne neue Lösung im Kopf, wenn ich sie bis zum Winter hinbekomme mach ich ne Fotostory draus.

#Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Also wenn ich mir die ganzen Vorschläge so anschaue von wegen Eisfreihalter und alternative Lösungen (z.B. bei der-teich.de da, wo Lothar mal wieder kernig zugeschlagen hat  ) - dann empfinde ich diese Konstruktion als optimal. 

Wobei ich ja selbst, wie Du vielleicht weisst, überhaupt keine Fische halte. Mich interessiert das Thema einfach, obwohl es bei uns auch nie Frost geben wird, der eine nennenswerte Eisdecke verursacht. Wind, Schnee und Regen kein Problem - wohnst Du in einer klimatisch bevorzugten Gegend ? 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

*Hi*

Hallo Wupfel,
mein Teich ist 2m und ein paar zerquetschte cm tief.
er ist sehr nah am Haus gebaut ( ca. 1m abstand) und direkt an die terrasse die noch entstehen soll.
Diese Tiefe reicht normalerweise aus, man muß natürlich auch beachten das man trotz dieser tiefe nicht viel lärm und vor allem keine Wasserumwelzung macht.
da sich sonst das kältere oberflächenwasser mit dem etwas wärmeren am grund vermischt.

Hallo Karsten.
auch ein sehr gutes Wärmepolster ist eine Folie mit Luftpolstern drinne.
Kennst Du vielleicht noch von früher wir haben als Kinder immer gerne die Luftblasen mit der Hand zerdrückt. Die Folie wird auch gerne als verpackungsmaterial genommen.

So muß nun wieder 
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Servus Ole, ich hab leider nur noch ein Bild.
Nur nochmal zum Verständnis, die erste Folie ist eine mit Luftpolstern wie sie Stephan beschrieben hat.
Der Chaot im Bild bin übrigens ich.
Also traut euch ruhig das ist alles nicht so schwer zu bauen.
Wo der gelbe Eimer steht war die Klappe zum Kontrollieren.
Die Bilder sind beim Abbau entstanden.
Zum Spannen der Folie hab ich von oben Leisten auf die unteren Latten geschraubt. Oben links sieht man noch eine. Dadurch wurde die Zugentlastung der Folie erreicht--> Das bedeutet sie hat nun eine höhere Tragfähigkeit pro Feld.
Gruz  Chris


----------

